# ST-60 Depth - The Answer is YES !!!



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi All,

I just did a major mid season electronics tweak and while I was at it replaced my Standard Horizon DS-35 depth sounder with a Raymarine ST-60.

Previous to the Standard Horizon DS-35 I had a Datamarine depth sounder. When the Datamarine failed the P.O. was in the Carib and could only find the DS-35.

They both had RCA cable connectors so the PO just used the original Datamarine depth transducer for the Standard Horizon DS-35 and it worked perfectly as they are both the same frequency.

I decided to experiment before installing my new Raymarine/Airmar transducer and low and behold the ST-60, when connected to this 20 year old Datamarine transducer, works perfectly!!!

I simply bought a short pre-made RCA cable and cut it open exposing the internal wires. I tied the "pin" or center pin from the RCA to the "blue" input on the ST-60 and the ground wire to the "black" input on the ST-60. I did not use the "screen" or shield port on the back of the ST-60.

So for those of you who have an old instrument die mid season, and you want to avoid a haul out, an ST-60 can and will work with older transducers like the Datamarine if you're creative..

*Before DS-35








*
*After ST-60 using the same transducer!*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai-

I mentioned this idea a while back. I used the Raymarine ST60 transducers with the TackTick hull transmitter. The reason this generally works is that Airmar is often the OEM for both instrument manufacturers, and the transducers are basically the exact same except for the packaging.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice post in the same situation - although it should be noted. If you are running the DSM 300 /400 you'll not get all the capabilities, but for depth only (not fish finder/ depth contouring) reading it will probably work...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting. I was contemplating adding wind instrument and replacing depth (and adding speed, at some point) - but not having to haul the boat would help. 

I have old Datamarine depth sounder too.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Halekai-
> 
> I mentioned this idea a while back. I used the Raymarine ST60 transducers with the TackTick hull transmitter. The reason this generally works is that Airmar is often the OEM for both instrument manufacturers, and the transducers are basically the exact same except for the packaging.


And Raymarine trys to confuse you by adding a "third rail" or "third wire" which is nothing more than the shielding of the transducer wire..

I will eventually install the new Airmar transducer but for now I'm going sailing... Oh wait? After I replace all the Quest Pex domestic water plumbing connections that are leaking... I can see why there was a class action over these POS Quest Pex fittings.. Time to re-plumb..


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

artbyjody said:


> Nice post in the same situation - although it should be noted. If you are running the DSM 300 /400 you'll not get all the capabilities, but for depth only (not fish finder/ depth contouring) reading it will probably work...


Not running the DSM as I went with the 3205 at the helm. As you can see I use my old 176 as my "Data" machine so I can have all the screen real estate for Radar/Plotter without keeping the data up and hogging screen..

Just depth is fine for me...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fixing the leaky freshwater system is probably a good idea before tackling replacing a transducer, that will require you to haul the boat out. 



halekai36 said:


> And Raymarine trys to confuse you by adding a "third rail" or "third wire" which is nothing more than the shielding of the transducer wire..
> 
> I will eventually install the new Airmar transducer but for now I'm going sailing... Oh wait? After I replace all the Quest Pex domestic water plumbing connections that are leaking... I can see why there was a class action over these POS Quest Pex fittings.. Time to re-plumb..


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you know what other transducers would ST60 work with? I didn't find any combined depth/speed by Raymarine (though they do have combined display). I'd really like to use their display and a single speed/depth transducer somehow.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

brak said:


> Do you know what other transducers would ST60 work with? I didn't find any combined depth/speed by Raymarine (though they do have combined display). I'd really like to use their display and a single speed/depth transducer somehow.


Most all should work if you do not have a DSM 300 / 400. As Hal pointed out - the only difference is the power being transmitted out. To use a DSM 300/400 the ducer has to be able to operate over the 12 Mhz freq (This is from mem and probably wrong)...but the point trying to make, it will work for most depth only situations but not likely for use with fish finding capabilities if you have the Raymarine chart/ depth setup... But I can neither confirm or deny that as I have not hacked the current ducer I have (datamarine) to work with the ST-60 or C/E series much less the DSM 300/400.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would highly recommend looking at the Airmar website, which has all the transducers made for the different OEMs. You can often figure out which transducers are functionally equivalent from the site. Wiring—color and number of wires—is often a good clue.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

My depth sounder just died this weekend  

The monitor turns on but displays two dashes, no depth numbers. How can I tell which piece of the system has failed???

(I know it's not growth on the transducer)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I had the same thing happen on my DS30 (looks exactly like the DS35 in the first post). I traced the wires and found electrical tape. Suspicious. I unwrapped and found TINFOIL wrapped around each wire. I'm not sure but I'm guessing that was my problem.... The wires had been severed and twised together and actually worked, for a while, with the tinfoil and e-tape setup. When did it fail you ask? When the engine died and we were trying to sail in an anchor in 3kts of wind in an unfamiliar cove, of course! 

What am I saying? I haven't a clue.
You could check the wires for something equally as obvious... 
Also, since that's what mine did and it was a transducer problem your likely is too. Also, disconnect the transducer and see if it continues to display 2 dashes. I'm guessing it is working correctly and 2 dashes IS what it's supposed to display when it doesn't get a signal. You could also check online for a manual. Two dashes could mean something specific, like "no signal"

MedSailor


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

First, you shouldn't hijack Halekai's thread. Second, you should probably say what make/model instruments you have. GARBAGE IN -===> GARBAGE OUT.


soulesailor said:


> My depth sounder just died this weekend
> 
> The monitor turns on but displays two dashes, no depth numbers. How can I tell which piece of the system has failed???
> 
> (I know it's not growth on the transducer)


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*C'mon Dawg..*

C'mon Dawg that's not an egregious hi jack! He's fine!

If you know the make and model of the ducer you can check the resistance. Of course this only works if the manufacturer is still in business and will tell you what it should be...

In my experience I've always found it to be the display and I've never found a failed transducer but and "n of one" does not make scientific data and you very well could find it's the transducer...


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

*thanks*

I have the manual out in the boat, I'll check to see if it lists what the resistance should be. I'm hoping it is the display so maybe I can try finding a new one to work with the existing transducer.

I was going to start a new thread for this question but this seemed like a decent thread to ask it on. Thanks, sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

soulesailor said:


> I have the manual out in the boat, I'll check to see if it lists what the resistance should be. I'm hoping it is the display so maybe I can try finding a new one to work with the existing transducer.
> 
> I was going to start a new thread for this question but this seemed like a decent thread to ask it on. Thanks, sorry for the hijack.


You'll also need to know if it's a 200kHz or 210kHz ducer. A 210kHz won't work with an ST-60 or most newer units as they are all mostly 200kHz now days.

What brand is your depth sounder??


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

*small success*

I enjoyed a little improvement with my depth sounder this morning; it's not TOTALLY disfunctional 

the display is a standard horizon DS45, purchased in 1995 and working on a frequency of 203 +/- 1 kHz. I can't find any info. on the transducer make/model, only that everything worked until last weekend.

I don't have the manufacturing specs on resistance so instead I decided to re-do all electrical connections. This had a small effect on the unit: it would throw up a number every now and then, occasionally a depth that was severly wrong. I also read in the manual the DS is supposed to be on its own dedicated circuit, mine's not. Upstream there is an older furuno GPS and one cabin light.

I'm still not sure if replacing the display is the answer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Have you tried seeing what the voltage of the circuit is? My previous raymarine instruments did funky stuff if the voltage was too low. Also, have you put ferrite cores on the leads going to the GPS and the SH DS45? It might be an electrical noise issue.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

soulesailor said:


> I also read in the manual the DS is supposed to be on its own dedicated circuit, mine's not.


Then put it on its own dedicated circuit - not that hard..Obviously a shortcut made..


----------



## xhawk101 (Dec 19, 2008)

trying to install raymarine fishfinder on sailboat - impossible angle due to sailboat transom angle- is there some sort of bracket adapter available? or, can i just mount perpendicular to boat keel (though the speed sensor wont work i am told fish/depth will fine)?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Xhawk-

You should probably really start a separate thread for your post, since you're pretty much off-topic. It would also help if you said what make/model fishfinder, transducer and boat you had-since, if you have the right transducer and boat, you can often get away with doing an in-hull installation. Of course, this is really not recommended if you have a triducer type transducer, which does speed, depth and temp. If all you want from it is the fish finding/depth sounder portion to work and you have a boat with a solid glass hull, you can probably do an oil-bath installation.

I'd also highly recommend you read the *POST* in my signature to help you get the most out of your time here. It has tips on searching sailnet, writing a good post, etc..


----------



## doons60 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Question*

Does anyone have any thoughts on this working with the Knotmeter can I re-use the Datamarine ducer? My Datamarine Depth Sounder died, so I'm thinking while I'm at it.....


----------

